# Best Way to find Hedgehog Sitter?



## readthebook2

Are there other forums that might help me find a responsible hedgehog sitter? The breeder is not an option and I'm hoping to find someone with experience rather than just asking a friend who might feel overwhelmed. Thanks.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs

I don't go to other forums so don't really know, but I think if your friend was willing to listen and learn about your hedgehog and you showed her/him how to handle the hedgie ,,,and then if they fell confidant that would be a good solution. Can the breeder recommend anyone for you that they have placed a hedgehog with that would be a good hedgie sitter?


----------



## Nicole753

Not sure about the experienced hedgiesitter, but one of the user's on this forum wrote up a "User Manual" for Hedgie Babysitting. Here's the link: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=16244&p=141489#p141489. If you end up using a friend, they can read this guide over and therefore you know basically everything is covered. Hope this helps!


----------



## Guest

could also try finding another person on here who live near you. Another hedgie owner would already know the basics, and if they are part of the forum at least you know they know where to go for help?


----------

